

The most interesting project I have worked on for quite a while - Spoutingshite
http://blog.stormmq.com/2010/10/01/writing-a-c-client-for-amqp-to-fit-onto-an-embedded-device/

======
peterjohnson
I like the tin-foil hat...nice addition.

